# puppy shots



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

anyone got a good reliable source on name brand shots such as Pfizer or Canine Spectra 8


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Probably your local feed store.


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Shots*

all the local feed stores here don't carry the name brands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

If I were buying vaccines, I'd look at http://www.revivalanimal.com They always seemed to have the best prices. The only thing we ever ordered was bordatella I think and they had the best price at the time (if you buy in bulk).

-Kristie


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*website*

Thanks Kristie thats what I was looking for.


----------

